# Grafik in Button einbinden



## Guest (19. Mrz 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage einen Button betreffend. Und zwar habe ich einen Button auf einem JFrame abgelegt, würde ihn aber gerne nicht nur einfach beschriften, sondern eine Grafik als Button verwenden.
Wie genau definiere ich die Grafik (liegt als gif vor) denn in Java und wie füge ich sie dem Button hinzu. Meine ersten Versuche mit Icon und setIcon sind alleine schon daran gescheitert, dass ich nicht genau weiß wie ich die Grafik da einbinde. :-(
Ich wäre für eine Hilfe sehr dankbar!

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Wildcard (19. Mrz 2007)

```
button.setIcon(new ImageIcon("meinBild.gif"));
```


----------



## straesser (20. Mrz 2007)

Hier noch mal ein paar genauere Code-Zeilen:


```
jButton = new JButton();
getContentPane().add(jButton);
ImageIcon im = new ImageIcon("Image_location");
jButton.setBounds(new Rectangle(416, 298,im.getIconWidth(),im.getIconHeight()));
jButton.setIcon(im);
```


...vorher nicht vergessen 

```
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;
```
zu importierten!


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mrz 2007)

@straesser: Ziemlich mieser Code... :roll: 
Du gehörst wohl auch zu denen, die sich mal mit LayoutManagern befassen sollten.

Man kann ein(e) Icon/Grafik auch direkt bei Instanziierung des Buttons übergeben:

```
JButton button = new JButton(new ImageIcon("meinBild.gif"));
```


----------

